# Baitwell pump set up



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Put simply you're not picking up water (and no water to the pump as a result...). When I had that problem I drilled a hole in my strainer and hand fitted a short brass nipple (it was a 3/8" threaded nipple) angled slightly forward and exposed below the bottom about 3/8" so that water would be forced up into the through hull...... Yes, you'll note a tiny disturbance in your wake downstream of that through-hull when you're up on plane because of that small tube but you will have water pick-up.

One other tactic you can try is to contact whoever built your skiff and ask them for the part number (and description) of how they set those skiffs up when they come from the factory if a livewell is installed... Good luck, post up what you come up with...


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help Capt. I have already been in contact with the skiff manufacturer and he was just no help at all!! It's my home built Crystal 16 skiff. 

Maybe I will take the pump out and try it in a bucket just to make sure there isn't something wrong there. And will post some install picks


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had many issues with attwood pumps, they aren't very high quality. They lose prime if you look at them wrong and you'll go through 2 power heads a year minimum. The reason i used them is they are cheap and readily available at wally world. Can you post a pick of the set up? I may have a solution using a few 90 degree elbows to create a P-trap of sorts while lowering the level of the pump.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is a picture. Any other ideas?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

These pumps are NOT self priming and must be mounted below the waterline. You need a different pump.

Also, when you buy a new one make sure it will work horizontally. Most are designed to run vertical otherwise they cavitate and create an air pocket and don't move water.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I like the Johnson pumps


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

yobata said:


> I like the Johnson pumps


havent had an issue after switching to johnsons..


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> These pumps are NOT self priming and must be mounted below the waterline. You need a different pump.
> 
> Also, when you buy a new one make sure it will work horizontally. Most are designed to run vertical otherwise they cavitate and create an air pocket and don't move water.


Thanks. I am aware they are centrifugal type pumps and they aren't self priming. I have mounted it as low in the boat as I possibly can. I guess my question was more what everyone else does with a very shallow draft boat to get a baitwell pump low enough to work. I am also at a loss as to why it wouldn't work after disconnecting the outlet line and filling it full of water to prime the pump. 

Also per the directions, mounting it horizontal shouldn't be an issue but maybe it is creating an air pocket and causing it to cavitate. Maybe the johnson pumps are a good idea. They get good reviews when I search around. 

http://www.easternmarine.com/downloads/dl/file/id/4770/installation_instructions.pdf


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I sent a request to Attwood and they replied back that the outlet needs to be pointing up. I can see the reasoning on this since that would prevent air from being trapped in the pump housing. I will give that a try.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't see the pic you posted. I'm gonna call bs on attwoods response. I have 3 of the tsunami pumps 2 are horizontal with the discharge pointed north. The 3rd is their bilge pump, it uses the same pump head and the discharge points to the side. Like I said I've had priming issues in the past, if the impeller isn't submerged fully they will just churn water. 

On my last boat when the pump head got weak I'd have to put it in reverse to get enough of a prime. The high speed pickup might not be viable for your boat. Is their picks on your bragging spot?


----------

